# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Fenners Killer Revealed!

## Bryan

> Jim Fenners death was probably one of the goriest and most satisfying deaths in bad girls history.
> 
> But whodunnit?
> 
> It turns out it was Grayling who was shagging Bobby Darren at the time and didnt attend the service.
> 
> remember Jim staggered to the door near death and was releived to see whomever it was. therefore it ciouldnt have been one of the inmates. he would have assumed he was with a safe and trustworthy person.


just read this on digital spy, it may well be true who knows

----------


## Angeldelight

really... i was hoping it was one of the inmates... especially one of the julies getting revenge for Yvonne...

----------


## xCharliex

It makes sense i guess, and its definately someone that i wouldnt have thought of straight away. He was a suspect but he wasn't top of my list! I think that may be true, cant wait to find out now

----------


## retrohead

Grayling was at the service though.. with Bobby Darren and Bodybag.

Although it'd be too obvious Di was looking more suspicious stood at the back of the room in the shadows.

Anyone else notice that Arun didn't seem to be in the service?

----------


## Abbie

ok im half undersatnding this i kinda missed a few weekes while ive been watching cutting it can someone fill me in please

----------


## Chris_2k11

I really aint been keeping up with this series properly, ive been missing it loads, so i need filling in too please!   :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah it showed you pics of graling and bobby darren shagging.

but i doubt it could be him cause he said thank god your here before the killer stabbed him i think it was someone who he liked and they prentend to like him.

I don't know though.

----------


## Abbie

ok im still really confused i wish i never missed it now  :Sad:

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah but i dont remember seeing Neil at the end i saw Bobby D comforting Sylv but i dont remember seing Neil then, i saw him before sitting next 2 Sylv.

Its doing my head in now, i think its got something to do with the text Natalie sent and Kevin

----------


## soapyclean

If it is the person Natalie and Kevin sent in, it would have to be someone that Natalie KNOWS that Fenner would have total trust in. Too easy for Grayling, Di, etc to have done it as they were all at the funeral, even though in not all of the shots they were still there.
Gets more and more interesting

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is true.
well we will just have to wait i can't to find out who it is thou

----------


## Johnny Allen

Still not convinced its Grayling.

----------


## Bryan

> Grayling was at the service though.. with Bobby Darren and Bodybag.
> 
> Although it'd be too obvious Di was looking more suspicious stood at the back of the room in the shadows.
> 
> Anyone else notice that Arun didn't seem to be in the service?


he wasnt at the service to begin with he was making out on his desk, he could have then gone to fenner and then to the service

----------


## Bryan

when do we find out the killer? and when is the last episode? i hope ist this week cus im going on my fortnight holiday soon!

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

theres another 2 eppys left

i really want to find out who done it.i thought it was maybe Di coz she wasnt at the funeral thing at the end or i didnt see her anyway.

----------


## xCharliex

Apparently we find out before the series ends

----------


## Bryan

> Apparently we find out before the series ends


no!!!!!!!!! ill miss the confession!!! i think its bodybag now for some reason!!!!

----------


## xCharliex

Lol nah it definately wasn't her she doesnt have it in her, bless her. I mean think about it, she didnt have the guts to do over Malcolm or Shell and Denny back then, personally i dont think she would do anything like that.

Its going to be weird though if it was someone who was in the chapel at the time who we saw still Shed will have to be very clever not to make it look silly if you get my drift, bad editing etc. Why will you miss it?

----------


## Bryan

> Lol nah it definately wasn't her she doesnt have it in her, bless her. I mean think about it, she didnt have the guts to do over Malcolm or Shell and Denny back then, personally i dont think she would do anything like that.
> 
> Its going to be weird though if it was someone who was in the chapel at the time who we saw still Shed will have to be very clever not to make it look silly if you get my drift, bad editing etc. Why will you miss it?


ill be on holiday in iceland...well it will be the day i go so technically i will be in international waters when bad girls airs, will have to record it and wait 2 weeks to find out who killed him!!!!

hope it is someone who no-one would suspect, like selena gesson or someone like that

----------


## xCharliex

Nah Charlotte Lucas has definately left!
Oh no your gonna be left in suspence for 2 weeks, better make sure you watch it when you get back before you come on here and see lol

----------


## Bryan

> Nah Charlotte Lucas has definately left!
> Oh no your gonna be left in suspence for 2 weeks, better make sure you watch it when you get back before you come on here and see lol


i know yeah this is one spoiler i wouldnt mind not knowing

----------


## xCharliex

Im in suspence still its really bugging me, its one of the only shows that has been really clever at disguising who the killer is, Shed have been really good at keeping it quiet, normally the papers get hold of it really quickly like they do with the soaps

----------


## Bryan

> Im in suspence still its really bugging me, its one of the only shows that has been really clever at disguising who the killer is, Shed have been really good at keeping it quiet, normally the papers get hold of it really quickly like they do with the soaps


i suppose its because its just like a "i killed him" line, and so they filmed like 20 of them, so as no-one would know who

----------


## retrohead

> he wasnt at the service to begin with he was making out on his desk, he could have then gone to fenner and then to the service


So if it was Neil then Bobby Darren would surely have had to go to Fenner with him. As they must have turned up to the service together since Bobby Darren is not authorised to walk around the prison without an escort.. I can't see it having been arranged for someone else to meet him and take him or something like that.

I'd still like to know where Arun was!!

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

It could have been Karen because he framed her for running over someone and rapping her. thats another person i have in mind.probabaly not though.

----------


## xCharliex

Claire King has made it clear many times she is not returning 2 Bad Girls, like Mandana and Simone. Although Debra hasn't ever confirmed she wouldn't make a return

Also Bobby D was with his mum Bodybag so he would have been with a P.O

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

ok so this is doing my head in now.I really want to find out.

----------


## eastenders mad

me too i REALLY want to know

----------


## hazey

I think it was Colin Hedges, as he realy loved Yvonne and could have got permission to attend the service, but went to the hanging cell instead.

----------


## eastenders mad

i thought Colin was on leave for lashing out when pat nearly killed that Nun.

----------


## Jojo

I heard he was back for the last couple of episodes though and he would be the only person so far that Fenner may have thought would have been there to help him.....

----------


## true.moon

i dont think it is graling in an defo sure that it is colin

----------


## Jojo

I'm with you there True Moon

----------


## true.moon

we will find out tonight
well we might

----------


## Jojo

Fingers crossed

----------


## true.moon

wouldnt it be good if it was soemone noone expected
like... selivia

----------


## xCharliex

Well apparently its someone behind the bars!

----------


## Rory18

julie

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

OMG julie j   :EEK!:  
you wouldnt have thought!
ICE! did you see the bit at the end of the eppy when they showed you next weeks?
aww poor julie s

----------


## Behemoth

Julie J is losing her sanity, that's why she punched Julie S.

----------


## Rory18

thats 1 of the most intuiging and brilliant murder weapons ever tho dont u think litreally untraceable

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

i dont think that they will trace it
but maybe they could because theyre were blood on it and if they investigate the area closer they can maybe find the traces of blood. i dont really know

----------


## Rory18

no its untraceable

----------


## lilly

hey ive been following the spoilers on this board for a while bt i didnt think it was julie J!!!!! bloody genius weapon! there will be no trace cos all the blood will be fenners and there will be no finger prints! do you think julie s lets out that it was julie J cos of the clip for next week it looks like julie J is pissed off or just losing her mind?!?

----------


## xCharliex

Im not happy, infact im disappointed! I was really hoping it was going to be someone we really didnt expect, all that build up and it was infact Julie J, grrrr. So many of us on the Badgirlsonline MB were debating who it was going to be, and we so ruled Julie J out, never mind though, still not sure about the ice sculpture being a weapon!

----------


## lilly

mmmmm its a good idea dont know if it would actually work in real life though

----------


## xCharliex

Hmm im thinking i could stab someone with my rocket ice lolly now, haha, yeah rite!

----------


## lilly

it would have been good if there had been a really huge twist which was completely new and suprising!!!!

----------


## Behemoth

"What did you do in the army? Fry bollocks?"
"How _did_ you guess?"

----------


## Jade

There still could be a twist I guess??

----------


## lilly

yeh may well be!!! lets hope so i love twists in the stoylines

----------


## xCharliex

Nah thats it, its ashame really i think Shed could have really turned the tables and put it on someone so unlikely, like Arun! But im glad it was an original cast member, i would have preferred it to be Julie S, but from past experience with Julie J (remember the time she was gonna commit suicide when Julie S got out on tag) i guess it was pretty predictable, i just didnt wanna admit to it.
Loved it if Shell just appeared though, now that would have been a twist

----------


## lilly

haha would have been so good! oh well i still cant wait for next week though!!!!!!!!

----------


## xCharliex

I know, wat a cow Julie J is when she punched Julie S, Julie S looks so sad as well  :Sad:  last ep next week as well, hope its a good one

----------


## lilly

I know, it better be good next week i hate it when a series doesnt end well, makes me not look forward to the next series as much!

----------


## sarahwelford

we alaso have the christmas special

----------


## lilly

yay, still a long time to wait though

----------


## Rory18

i hope they get rid of that new number 1 soon tho  dsont like her and it looks like its pat kerrrigan that sets buxton up and gets her killed

----------


## Behemoth

Natalie is killed?

----------


## Jojo

I couldn't believe it, though the way she was being made you think something was up - and they made sure you saw the detective step in the puddle at the start so...

Apparently, she confesses next week but her sanity is brought into question so they still think Di did it!!  Looks good though, with Buxton spraying CS gas/pepper spray into Kevins eyes - will she make the escape and what did Pat set up for her???

----------


## Bryan

man im loving bad girls at the moment, i had my doubts when the series starte dbut its back at its best....loving the new guverning guvener!!!!

----------


## true.moon

it was the julies
shock or what??

----------


## eastenders mad

i know i could believe it was tone of the Julie.
Did you see the next preview for next week she punches the other julie.
i can't wait for next week.
I wonder if Di will get free she looked diffrent in the tracksuit on the preview for next week.

----------


## true.moon

no no i mised it
tell me the next time please

----------


## Jess Rulz

It was julie !!! wasn't it ?

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah it was, Julie J

----------


## xStephaniex

> really... i was hoping it was one of the inmates... especially one of the julies getting revenge for Yvonne...


i thought it was one of the julies!? the one who went skitz! lol im confused.

----------


## xStephaniex

> Yeah it was, Julie J


so she was the one who actually did kill him ? but because she's ill now everyone thinks shes lyeing! so fenners wife will go down for it ?

----------


## xCharliex

I dont know, unless we find out in the crimbo special, although i dont think the story will continue for that ep as its just a one off set around christmas. So i guess we will find out for sure in Series 8 if there is going to be one.

But yes she was the only one that killed him

----------


## shannisrules

was it julie i thought it was all of them then mr grailing finished him off

----------


## xCharliex

Yes it was Julie J

The stuff the others did probably played a small part in injuring him but that never caused his death

----------


## Bryan

i wished his killer was someone like lauren or nicki or karen personally

----------


## xCharliex

> i wished his killer was someone like lauren or nicki or karen personally


Me to, id have liked it to have been Helen and Karen that would have been fab, but i guess it was obvious it was an iside job

----------


## xStephaniex

Grayling ??? whos that ?? lol i watch bad gils all the time but i cant put a piccy to the name ! lol -  :Confused:

----------


## sheilamarie

> Grayling ??? whos that ?? lol i watch bad gils all the time but i cant put a piccy to the name ! lol -


hes the gay govner going out with silvers son bobby-darren i think but that grayling

----------


## samantha nixon

> Me to, id have liked it to have been Helen and Karen that would have been fab, but i guess it was obvious it was an iside job


i think it should have been them 2 aswell as he was so nasty to them

----------


## Cornishbabe

sounds true. and interesting

----------


## xStephaniex

oh yehhhh i no who grayling is !!! lol duh  :Stick Out Tongue:  - thanks for that hunnie x

----------


## xxHelenxx

I think they should have brought someone like Lauren, Helen or Karen back to kill him too! Would have been better  :Sad:

----------


## Bree

> I think they should have brought someone like Lauren, Helen or Karen back to kill him too! Would have been better


i agree juile j killing fenner just wasent good anoth for me even tho i love the juiles   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xxHelenxx

Yeah and then they wouldnt have killed Julie off!  :Sad:

----------


## Bree

> Yeah and then they wouldnt have killed Julie off!


did they kill juile then  :EEK!:

----------


## xxHelenxx

In the xmas episode didnt they? Or was she still alive? *Is now confused* lol!

----------


## Bree

> In the xmas episode didnt they? Or was she still alive? *Is now confused* lol!


same here   :Ponder:   lol   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Siobhan

Julie killed Fenner. Closing this thread

----------

